# Noma 1 button timer



## Draxxtaldoran (May 11, 2019)

I have a Noma timer #49885 the one with only 1 button and lost the instructions to reset it.
I believe it's a solar one and it comes up with 'A' 'h' 'F' when I push the button. Other than the letters it cycles through numbers 1...2... etc.
Thanks,


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I am not sure if this may help you out.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

texasbullet said:


> I am not sure if this may help you out.


Excellent link!
I researched this for a bit. There seems to be a lot of devices generically labeled Norma.

Maybe a picture of this device would help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you searched for Norma Brad that's why because it's actually Noma. I'll edit the title of the thread.


----------

